# trumatic SL 3002



## 114123 (Jul 7, 2008)

can anyone help me to find a free users manual for a trumatic SL 3002 heater?


----------



## Vernerl (Apr 17, 2007)

Try this page..

http://www.campingstuff.dk/instruktion/truma_sl3002.pdf

regards

Verner


----------



## Gea (Mar 29, 2008)

www.truma.com/_anweisungen/Truma-Katalog/gb/trumatic_s/s_3002.html - 33k -

A free download!

Gerard


----------

